# Drifting tutorial: 1 hour movie on drifting technique



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

"The Drift Bible"

Not everyone is into drifting, but this is pretty well done. A detailed tutorial on all the various ways to drift your car around a corner. There's some decent rally racing footage at the end too.

125 MB download, > 1 hour movie.

http://www.ircuser.org/files1/DriftBible.wmv


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Nobody? :dunno:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

too big of a file for me plus dont want to burn up tires and my main car is awd  thanks anyways


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Nobody? :dunno:


I'll check it out tonight when I get home.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> too big of a file for me plus dont want to burn up tires and my main car is awd  thanks anyways


Watching the movie won't burn that much off your tires.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

But it will burn an hour of time to watch it.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> But it will burn an hour of time to watch it.


You're time's not that important, Clyde.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

rumratt said:


> *You're* time's not that important, Clyde.


All too true at times...

Gives me time to point out grammar errors that others make.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Gives me time to point out grammar errors that others make.


:banghead:


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Can't seem to d/l it, but figured it'd be worth a watch...I'll try again later...

B.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Okies, watching it right now. I guess my video card hates this b/c it's pretty grainy in full screen.Oh well. Here's what I don't get. After the intro when he's in the sylvia ont he first course, what's up w/ the shift noise and what's up w/ the shifter? It is wobbling all over the place. He turns left, it goes all the way to the right. Please tell me this is just my vid card/bourbon showing me this. How in the world could you find a stick if it's wobbling all over the place? 

Next question, what'st he red th ing on the front of the sylvia? It looks like a reflector or a brake light or i don't know what. Anyone have a clue?


----------

